# Insurance Drove Me Out



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

Stopped landscaping but was going to continue plowing but with a quote of $6500 of which i had to pay up front screw that putting it nicely. If i had known that I'd kept landscape insurance at $3500. Hanging it up after 20 years. One door closes and another opens. Stay safe and have a goodyear guys/gals


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good Luck To You.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Too many claims or what?


My insurance isn't over $4000 annual. 
Perhaps you need a new agent.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Good luck to you through your new door!!



I have heard the same many times this year and last, and its only getting worse.

Big,big difference Wy and east coast as far as insurance.

total Full insurance for a nice size company around here 5 or so trucks can easily be 50 k plus. Believe me.

I would say 30-40% don't even have snow insurance around here, idiots


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

That sucks man. 
Are you Selling anything?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

alldayrj;1882903 said:


> That sucks man.
> Are you Selling anything?


Sharks are circling


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

alldayrj;1882903 said:


> That sucks man.
> Are you Selling anything?


Only tailgate sander after I do some work to it. Keep plow for personal use.

BPS#1, no claims at all. My agent said strip malls with slip falls are jacking the prices up. Insurance Co. getting lots of claims and passing it along. When are people going to figure out that snowstorms and high heels don't work well


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

How big was your company when it came to snowplowing. How many employees on your payroll/trucks, residential/commercial ratio?


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Flake Chaser;1885132 said:


> BPS#1, no claims at all. My agent said strip malls with slip falls are jacking the prices up. Insurance Co. getting lots of claims and passing it along. When are people going to figure out that snowstorms and high heels don't work well


Wow, and yes when will they learn?
Same with bald tires and snow/ice/rain.

As was mentioned previously big differences between WY and the east coast. 
I could not do east coast for a large number of reasons!


----------



## Flake Chaser (Dec 17, 2006)

BPS#1;1887475 said:


> Wow, and yes when will they learn?
> Same with bald tires and snow/ice/rain.
> 
> As was mentioned previously big differences between WY and the east coast.
> I could not do east coast for a large number of reasons!


Yeah I'm tired of the East Coast mainly CT. To darn expensive to live here. I need room to ride our horses. Bet WY has some  I do like seasonal changes though


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll trade you insurance bills.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Flake Chaser;1888970 said:


> Yeah I'm tired of the East Coast mainly CT. To darn expensive to live here. I need room to ride our horses. Bet WY has some  I do like seasonal changes though


I know where there is an established lawn and snow bidness for sale.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

JimMarshall;1889637 said:


> I'll trade you insurance bills.


Ha Ha... You beat me to it.. I pay double that.. Covers Aerial Tree Service as well..

One of my subs was able to get better rates by getting a commercial policy and adding his other personal truck with his plow truck. Cheaper than what he was paying on a regular auto policy. 
.


----------

